# N17/N18 Gort to Tuam motorway. Delayed or not?



## gearoid (15 Mar 2011)

Hi,
I'm just wondering whether anyone knows the real story whether this road has been delayed indefinitely or is going ahead?

It was meant to be at PPP stage but reports were that private investors were getting cold feet due to our financial woes/concerns about default etc etc. 

This was reported widely on March 13th. However, the NRA has said that everything is going ahead.

Thanks for any info.


----------



## damo2010 (16 Mar 2011)

i heard on the sunday business show 2 weeks ago that is was postponed...hopefully that is not the case!


----------



## coin (17 Mar 2011)

It's not postponed more just delayed, it looks increasingly likely that the second consortia roadbridge and aib will take this project on. The NRA are currently in negotiations with the consortia involoved. This project is also shovel ready and the new government will pump in funds if needed given it is also a road of significant importance linking this cities of Limerick and Galway.


----------



## mercman (17 Mar 2011)

damo2010 said:


> i heard on the sunday business show 2 weeks ago that is was postponed...hopefully that is not the case!



I just hope that we are not going down a route with the new Government of lies, lies and more lies. In fairness to the newbies I think they have started out on an honest footing, lets hope it will continue.


----------



## gearoid (17 Mar 2011)

coin said:


> It's not postponed more just delayed, it looks increasingly likely that the second consortia roadbridge and aib will take this project on. The NRA are currently in negotiations with the consortia involoved. This project is also shovel ready and the new government will pump in funds if needed given it is also a road of significant importance linking this cities of Limerick and Galway.



Thanks coin. I certainly hope so.  It would be very good news for Galway, Mayo and Sligo. What is the best source for progress on this?

Thanks


----------



## coin (18 Mar 2011)

gearoid said:


> Thanks coin. I certainly hope so.  It would be very good news for Galway, Mayo and Sligo. What is the best source for progress on this?
> 
> Thanks



I cant see this road scheme being postponed, it will begin construction later this year more likely but originally it was due to start in January. The best source is this thread on boards.ie from the roads forum

http://www.boards.ie/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=2055673984

Also sending an email to the NRA will give you the latest update. Annamarie Mcnally is usually the person I contact on these matters.

AMCNALLY@nra.ie


----------

